# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  (Đấu Giá) Combo cho máy C Frame chuẩn-đẹp

## TBK-11

Em mua 2 bộ, cũng muốn giữ làm cả 2 nhưng suy đi nghĩ lại cuối cùng quyết định để 1 bộ ra đi.
Nay xin phép đem bộ combo tháo máy công nghiệp, quá chuẩn và tiện cho các bác muốn dựng 1 máy C frame cỡ nhỏ, cứng vững.
Công việc để cần làm để có được máy C Frame từ COMBO này em nghĩ sẽ đơn giản hơn rất nhiều nếu phải tự làm từ đầu. Hi vọng con máy C của em cũng sẽ xuất hiện sớm.
Bác nào muốn mở rộng hành trình trục X lên em nghĩ cũng không khó, có thể thay visme X dài hơn và mua thanh ray HSR20 dài hơn và gia công thêm tấm trung gian đỡ bàn T là có thể có hành trình lớn hơn. (Giữa nguyên không động chạm vào 4 block trục X. Em nghĩ mở rộng lên 350 là đẹp nếu có nhu cầu máy lớn hơn chút).
Cảm ơn.

Sau đây là ít thông tin cụ thể, Combo gồm:
- Bộ tháo Z gồm cặp ray THK HSR20 dài khoảng 550, visme 20 bước 10, hành trình khoảng 280. Gối đỡ mặt bích vừa PK59X.
- Bộ XY và bàn T. Hành trình trục X max 220, trục Y max 250. Ray THK HSR20, visme 15 bước 10. Bàn T chuẩn và đẹp, 200x400. Mặt bích visme XY gia công thêm tấm nhôm khoảng 12mm bắt vào là gá vừa đẹp động cơ cỡ PK59X luôn).
3 trục sẵn khớp nối (XY khớp nối đầu ra 14mm, Z khớp nối ra 16mm) 

*Thời gian đấu giá:* từ lúc bài đăng *đến 21h ngày thứ 3, 01/12/2015* (chào tháng 12).
*Giá khời điểm:* 8.000.000đ. *Bước giá :* 50k.

Liên hệ: 0163 tám 293020.
Cảm ơn.

Hình ảnh:

----------


## Nam CNC

combo này được rã ra từ cái máy brother mini , còn cái đầu BT 15 đâu chủ thớt ??? con này gốc của nó là hàng công nghiệp , anh em mạnh dạn lên nè , sau đó ai cần BT 15 cho đủ bộ thì hú em.

----------

nhatson

----------


## TBK-11

> combo này được rã ra từ cái máy brother mini , còn cái đầu BT 15 đâu chủ thớt ??? con này gốc của nó là hàng công nghiệp , anh em mạnh dạn lên nè , sau đó ai cần BT 15 cho đủ bộ thì hú em.


Em không mua BT a, chắc dùng con Shino 2,2kW đang có hoặc kiếm chơi BT30.

----------


## terminaterx300

> combo này được rã ra từ cái máy brother mini , còn cái đầu BT 15 đâu chủ thớt ??? con này gốc của nó là hàng công nghiệp , anh em mạnh dạn lên nè , sau đó ai cần BT 15 cho đủ bộ thì hú em.


nhanh quá nha bạn  :Cool:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

Mạnh dạn hỏi thử chiều dài ray và vitme của tất cả các trục tính luôn gối đỡ, được thì em hốt luôn 1 pheng cho hú vía

----------


## Nam CNC

hiệp , bộ này kết hợp với cái bệ màu đen  làm cái đáy , tháo cặp ray ra bán bù lỗ coi bộ hợp à nghen, cùng hệ ray 20 hết mà.

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

Anh Nam thiệt là hiểu ý em quá haha

----------


## TBK-11

> Mạnh dạn hỏi thử chiều dài ray và vitme của tất cả các trục tính luôn gối đỡ, được thì em hốt luôn 1 pheng cho hú vía


Em đã đo chiều dài ray, visme theo yêu cầu bác.
Ray x,y dài 480, ray z dài 530.
Visme x dài 410, y dài 450. Z dài 490.

----------


## TBK-11

> Mạnh dạn hỏi thử chiều dài ray và vitme của tất cả các trục tính luôn gối đỡ, được thì em hốt luôn 1 pheng cho hú vía


Em đã đo chiều dài ray, visme theo yêu cầu bác.
Ray x,y dài 480, ray z dài 530.
Visme x dài 410, y dài 450. Z dài 490.

----------


## TBK-11

*Mọi người tham gia đấu giá vui lòng cho xin sdt ở lần đưa giá đầu tiên* giúp em nhé.
Còn chưa đầy 24h nữa kết thúc cuộc đấu giá này.

*Thời gian đấu giá:* từ lúc bài đăng đến *21h ngày thứ 3, 01/12/2015* (chào tháng 12).
*Giá khời điểm:* *8.000.000đ. Bước giá : 50k.*

Cảm ơn!

----------


## Nam CNC

ngon thì ngon , căng thì cũng căng vì không phải ai cũng có thể tiếp nối cái bệ này.... em lục lại cái kho ve chai của em xem có cái gì phù hợp rồi tính , mê cái bàn T quá đi.

----------


## TBK-11

> ngon thì ngon , căng thì cũng căng vì không phải ai cũng có thể tiếp nối cái bệ này.... em lục lại cái kho ve chai của em xem có cái gì phù hợp rồi tính , mê cái bàn T quá đi.


A Nam hình như còn 1 cái BT15 thì phải  :Smile: 
1 bộ còn lại e tính dựng máy, dự định dùng con Shino 2,2kW có sẵn còn nếu có điều kiện nữa có thể lên BT30 luôn. Sau sẽ mở rộng hành trình X lên 350 nữa là đẹp.

----------


## ppgas

Chưa có ai tham chiến, em nghĩ bác tách ra từng món đấu giá hiệu quả hơn bác ah. 
Hơn nữa bác chụp cận cảnh cặp ray/vít me và báo tình trạng nữa. Em quan tâm cái bàn T và mấy cặp ray hsr20.

----------


## TBK-11

> Chưa có ai tham chiến, em nghĩ bác tách ra từng món đấu giá hiệu quả hơn bác ah. 
> Hơn nữa bác chụp cận cảnh cặp ray/vít me và báo tình trạng nữa. Em quan tâm cái bàn T và mấy cặp ray hsr20.


Em thấy bộ này giá trị ở chỗ đang nguyên bộ, đỡ gia công, lắp ráp, căn chỉnh mà anh bảo em tách ra thì còn gì nữa ạ. Em thích nó vì có nó rồi dựng máy đỡ cực hơn nhiều. Với cái bàn T cũng là cái em thích nhất.
Tình trạng ray và visme hoạt động tốt, không rơ lắc. Visme bao đẹp và hoàn hảo luôn, ray trượt thì xấu hơn chút. E thích nhất là cây visme trục Z, đẹp tuyệt.
Nếu không bác nào hứng thú thì nó ở lại với em, em cũng vui. Lên 1 con trước, sau có điều kiện lên tiếp là có cặp đôi đẹp luôn.
Cảm ơn.
Em thêm tấm hình nữa:

----------

ppgas

----------


## Nam CNC

bình tĩnh chú , chưa đến 30 chưa phải tết mà.

----------

TBK-11

----------


## onion

8050k Nguyễn Văn Trưởng. Cho nó về đội tc 228 vs 229

----------

TBK-11

----------


## TBK-11

Up lên cho các bác nào quan tâm. Hiện tại giá là *8050k* thuộc về bác onion.
Cảm ơn các bác.

----------


## TBK-11

Thời gian đấu giá sẽ tính đến hết *21:00*. Qua 21:01 sẽ không còn giá trị.

----------


## wabot9x

Em trả 8100k

----------


## wabot9x

Đã hết giờ đâu nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------


## TBK-11

Chúc mừng bác wabot9x đã chiến thắng với giá 8100k (quá rẻ cho sản phẩm. hơi tiếc một chút nhưng cũng đành phải chia tay).
Bác liên hệ em: 0163 tám 293020 để nhận sản phẩm trong thời gian sớm nhất. 
Cảm ơn mọi người đã quan tâm.

----------


## onion

Đáng buồn đi ra ngoài k đấu dc :Frown:

----------

